# Abu Dhabi Drivers License EYE TEST



## steljo.v

Hello ladies & gents please please help me
I want to pass my Eye test in driving school because the last time I went there I failed the eye test and they?ve told me to use an eyeglasses/contact lense
I really want to pass the eye test in driving school
If I will have an eye test in Al jaber optical, do I still need to go for an eye test in driving school??
Please help me


----------

